# air suspension problems part 2



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorry guys but my computer has been down a couple of weeks but I've finally gotten my system repaired.It turned out they did wire it up wrong.But know I'm having all sorts of problems.I have strut bags in the front and when I let it up all the way in the front they stretch so far they leak.I have cylinders in the back and when I hit a switch in the rear it like a popping sign(really gets on my nerves).Also sometimes when the tank is filling the rear raises by its self.Now recently my front end has begun to sound like an old women creaking and groaning etc...probably just needs greasing I hope.I'll post some pics in a day or two.


----------



## sentraspeed (Mar 26, 2003)

the creaking is just all the bushings going bad...or how old are the bags because sometimes the bags like to squak when the fill up like some dump trucks do because the rubber sliding over top of each other...as far as the tank filling and the rear going up that is a valve is stuck open...when the front start to leak it is a sign of poorly designed bags because the strut should top out when the bag is all the way inflated to assure that the bag wont for one fill up too much and expload which i have seen happen...for 2 keep them from leaking...so this is just my 2 cents from my old lowriding days...i just made a guy that lives near me a full air cylinder suspension for his sentra and it turned out awesome and its rides excellent


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

the problem with the front is that the kit that they say is "made" for the sentra is not really, it is a universal style that AIM makes. If you look at the companies that take the time to make the air struts like sentraspeed was saying (that actually fit properly) they do not make a kit for the sentra. I have done a lot of research and the only way to have a kit made for our cars is to get a full air cylinder set up and make your own brackets. I could be wrong, but i am pretty sure that I am not. as for the back sentraspeed is right on, that is a bad valve or valves.

hope this helps
laterz
chad


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

I the front strut and it says airbagit.com.I'm gonna ask the guy whodidmyinstall if I can change out these bags.I'm also gonna try and buy some new better valves.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

airbagit.com is AIM, they go by many names and they have sub standard parts. good luck on getting answers and getting new parts because AIM is hard to deal with. 

As for the valves, go with parker valves or parker style valves. I do not personally like the manifold style valves, the individual style work better IMO.

good luck

laterz
chad


----------

